# 29 Gallon Angelfish Natural Tank



## andrew13 (Feb 20, 2010)

I have a 29 gallon fish tank with 3 angelfish and zebra danios, otocinclus, platy and neon tetras. I would like to get a natural fish tank with nothing but plants from where angelfish live and same with fish. I can get rid of any of the fish out of the tank but not for the angelfish. Can someone give me ideas on how to get all the fish and plants that can go with the angelfish. Thanks


----------



## MediaHound (Jul 19, 2006)

There's some great books out there. One in particular covers a few types of South American biotopes. It's called The Complete Aquarium. Page 54 is the biotope for Amazon Rain Forest Stream. You can get it on Amazon for $1.60 before shipping. Amazon.com: The Complete Aquarium (The complete book) (9780751304275): Peter W. Scott: Books


----------



## andrew13 (Feb 20, 2010)

thanks, I pooled out my aquarium fish book and checked for all fish from south america that are small, I couldn't find anything on plants until now. When i start it up i like to send pictures.


----------

